# Forbes: California Threatens To Shut Down Uber's New Carpooling Service



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

http://www.forbes.com/sites/markrog...a-threatens-to-shut-down-ubers-paid-carpools/


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

> In return for the "inconvenience" of picking up a second rider and perhaps also being the last dropped off, both passengers can know they are helping to keep a car off the road, reducing traffic and pollution. Many users of the services aren't car owners and the idea of being environmentally conscious adds to the appeal.


What BS. San Francisco has possibly the best public transportation in the country. If you want to be environmentally friendly, don't ride in a private automobile.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Or take a private jet like Al Gore, very green.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

This is what airport shuttles do, companies like Super Shuttle and Prime Time. The true ride share concept.


----------



## sfdriver1896 (Aug 28, 2014)

yeah, please cancel uberpool


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

sfdriver1896 said:


> yeah, please cancel uberpool


POST # 5 / sfdriver1896 : Sing it,
Brother! But can You do that in
Front of 1455 Market St....y'know, the
VC Bro'-Towne Palace of Circle Jerkery?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

NightRider said:


> http://www.forbes.com/sites/markrog...a-threatens-to-shut-down-ubers-paid-carpools/


POST # 1 /NightRider : Bostonian Bison
Thanks You for this
Hyperlinked Article, and for continuing
the Tradition of Newsmeister founded by
Our Very Own chi1cabby .

Back on Tax Day, C1C announced a Rad-
ical Reduction in the Time he could devote
to "...shining a light on their Bottomless
Duplicity." He was, of course, referring to
the Global Menace that #[F]Uber has be-
come. Won't You please respond to the
Sudden Dearth of News Material by con-
tributing again.....soon?

Thanks for Your Consideration.
Mentoring Bison, over and out.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 1 /NightRider : Bostonian Bison
> Thanks You for this
> Hyperlinked Article, and for continuing
> the Tradition of Newsmeister founded by
> ...


It looks like they wheeled you into the day room a bit too early again - the last post in this thread is 9 months old.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

elelegido said:


> It looks like they wheeled you into the day room a bit too early again - the last post in this thread is 9 months old.


POST # 8 /elelegido: Maybe chi1cabby
can Shine a Light
on YOUR BOTTOMLESS NEGATIVITY!
Save Your lame quips for the Immature
and Developmentally Feeble that look up
to Toady Activities like Yours being un-
able to Form Valid Criticisms of their Own.
No wonder You don't list Your Age!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 8 /elelegido: Maybe chi1cabby
> can Shine a Light
> on YOUR BOTTOMLESS NEGATIVITY!
> Save Your lame quips for the Immature
> ...


You call yourself "Mentoring Bison", but I have not seen one single post of yours in which you say anything helpful to drivers or constructive. When have you ever mentored or provided advice on dealing with pax, or using the app, or navigation, or calculating correct fares, or doing basic accounting, or suggested vehicles to use, or advised on financing, or dealing with support? Or ever written anything even mildly funny or interesting? Never.

All you do is write pseudo-poetic unadulterated dross which is useless to all. No original content, thought or ideas, just telling people to read around the forum and quoting useless forum stats at them. Or asking them to contribute more news articles as above. If you want more news articles here, contribute them yourself!

You have the lowest like/post ratio I have ever seen on this site. I, like a lot of regular contributors here, have fewer posts on here than you, yet more than double the number of likes you do. People simply do not like what you write on here. You're like the odd unpopular kid who always says weird things to try to get attention, but always ends up on the periphery of things.

So you need to buck your ideas up, bucko. I'd suggest reducing the amount of mindless tosh you post on here from its current level of 100%, and start posting the kind of content people here will like to see. And if, as I suspect, you don't know how to do that, then this forum probably is not for you.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

elelegido said:


> You call yourself "Mentoring Bison", but I have not seen one single post of yours in which you say anything helpful to drivers or constructive. When have you ever mentored or provided advice on dealing with pax, or using the app, or navigation, or calculating correct fares, or doing basic accounting, or suggested vehicles to use, or advised on financing, or dealing with support? Or ever written anything even mildly funny or interesting? Never.
> 
> All you do is write pseudo-poetic unadulterated dross which is useless to all. No original content, thought or ideas, just telling people to read around the forum and quoting useless forum stats at them. Or asking them to contribute more news articles as above. If you want more news articles here, contribute them yourself!
> 
> ...


So who died and left you boss? Who are you to decide what folks can and cannot post on here.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Lidman said:


> So who died and left you boss? Who are you to decide what folks can and cannot post on here.


Just because he doesn't like the Bison's meandering nonsense, that doesn't mean he's trying to be the boss.

He's expressing his opinion about the quality of the steaming piles left around here by the Bullshitting Buffalo.

I agree with him, and I'm sure many others do too. That doesn't mean I want to be the boss, or even that I want anyone banned.

It would be nice if the forum's resident ruminant would stop gravedigging old threads and start making sense.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

What's the big deal about necroing a thread? I've done it. Plenty of people have done it. At least his posts aren't always attacking others like your buddy landreas always does.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Lidman said:


> What's the big deal about necroing a thread? I've done it. Plenty of people have done it. At least his posts aren't always attacking others like your buddy landreas always does.


LAndrea is no friend of mine. She has me on ignore because I'm a taxi driver.

Gravedigging isn't all that bad if one has something useful to say.

I rarely find the Bostonion Bison's posts useful..


----------



## oneubersheep (Nov 27, 2014)

**** all this shit! 

Elelegido hit the nail RIGHT on the head!

DAMN THAT WAS ON THE MONEY!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

onefuctubersheep said:


> **** all this shit!
> 
> Elelegido hit the nail RIGHT on the head!
> 
> DAMN THAT WAS ON THE MONEY!


You thought that up all by yourself. Very impressive!!!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Just because he doesn't like the Bison's meandering nonsense, that doesn't mean he's trying to be the boss.
> 
> He's expressing his opinion about the quality of the steaming piles left around here by the Bullshitting Buffalo.
> 
> ...


There are a lot of us who enjoy the Bison's posts.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

I have nothing against the Bison guy.
I have read exactly one of his posts. It was when I first signed up. I read it and decided not to bother ever reading another.
So far, so good.


----------



## oneubersheep (Nov 27, 2014)

Lidman

Yes. It was very simple. Thank you.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

elelegido said:


> You call yourself "Mentoring Bison", but I have not seen one single post of yours in which you say anything helpful to drivers or constructive. When have you ever mentored or provided advice on dealing with pax, or using the app, or navigation, or calculating correct fares, or doing basic accounting, or suggested vehicles to use, or advised on financing, or dealing with support? Or ever written anything even mildly funny or interesting? Never.
> 
> All you do is write pseudo-poetic unadulterated dross which is useless to all. No original content, thought or ideas, just telling people to read around the forum and quoting useless forum stats at them. Or asking them to contribute more news articles as above. If you want more news articles here, contribute them yourself!
> 
> ...


Elelegido, I don't know why you have such a problem with casales posts. I must admit, it does require some effort to read some of them, but they seem harmless enough to me. I'm starting to find them more and more entertaining.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Elelegido, I don't know why you have such a problem with casales posts. I must admit, it does require some effort to read some of them, but they seem harmless enough to me. I'm starting to find them more and more entertaining.


I don't usually blast anyone on here. I guess I just have a low tolerance for bullshit. Bisonshit; whatever.


----------

